# Schnauzer Beard Stain



## MaxSchnauzer (May 10, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

I am a new member to this forum and I'm extremely glad to have found you all. I know I'll be a frequent flier in these parts! So here's my dilemma...

I have a year-and-a-half old black and silver miniature schnauzer, Max. For the first year and couple months of his life, his beard was pure white. Not one hint of a stain on it. After his first day of daycare, he came running out with a noticeable brownish/redish tint around his mouth. Since that day I have had the toughest time removing this stain. It's as if in the blink of an eye his beard was forever stained. I am wondering if there is a way to return his poor beard to the clean white color it once was? His diet has been the same and he drinks filtered water. I've read on the internet about all of the whitening products that are out there and some home remedies certain people are using to restore white coats. It's difficult to differentiate between those recommendations that are realistic and those that are not.

Any suggestions/recommendations would be greatly appreciated! Thanks very much!!


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm assuming that the stairs you are referring to are rust colored. (kind of purplish red) If that's the case it's cause by him licking his beard into his mouth. Very common in every breed. The hair turns colors due to high acidity in the body. The only real way to get the stains to go away is to wash his beard either every day or at least once a week. It will eventually grow out.

For example.. I groom 2 Shih Tzus every week. One has that rusty color all over his beard from his eyes and him licking his beard in. They also have severe allergies so we always had to use Hypo on them. Well, I got a new shampoo in that I wanted to try. It is a medicated shampoo. I started using it on this Shih and after 2 months I noticed a difference. I mean really noticed a difference. I see him every week so I hadn't paid that much attention. But his face was going white again. He is now COMPLETELY white. I talked to mom and she hadn't changed food or his meds. Everything had stayed the same. Even mom had noticed. She hasn't seen a white beard on him since he was a puppy. 

That shampoo is called Lave-n-derm by Natures Specialties.


----------



## MaxSchnauzer (May 10, 2009)

Raggs said:


> I'm assuming that the stairs you are referring to are rust colored. (kind of purplish red) If that's the case it's cause by him licking his beard into his mouth. Very common in every breed. The hair turns colors due to high acidity in the body. The only real way to get the stains to go away is to wash his beard either every day or at least once a week. It will eventually grow out.
> 
> For example.. I groom 2 Shih Tzus every week. One has that rusty color all over his beard from his eyes and him licking his beard in. They also have severe allergies so we always had to use Hypo on them. Well, I got a new shampoo in that I wanted to try. It is a medicated shampoo. I started using it on this Shih and after 2 months I noticed a difference. I mean really noticed a difference. I see him every week so I hadn't paid that much attention. But his face was going white again. He is now COMPLETELY white. I talked to mom and she hadn't changed food or his meds. Everything had stayed the same. Even mom had noticed. She hasn't seen a white beard on him since he was a puppy.
> 
> That shampoo is called Lave-n-derm by Natures Specialties.


I will definitely give it a try. Thanks a lot!


----------

